# Audible Physics



## BoostedGerman (Dec 5, 2014)

One of many to be listed, all speakers only saw power during DEMO from Tan when he brought the speakers.

Audible Physics RAM Component Set 6 5 Inch | eBay


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Very nice deal on a great set!


----------



## BoostedGerman (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks
Just trying to move the items for exactly what have into them


----------



## DDFusionV2 (Jul 11, 2016)

Any more pictures?


----------



## BoostedGerman (Dec 5, 2014)

I am not at the store cause of the long weekend but let me know what pictures you want and I will get them uploaded


----------



## DDFusionV2 (Jul 11, 2016)

Just some more out of the plastic. And more info on the tweeter. 
I've heard a ton about the 3in but not the other pieces


----------



## BoostedGerman (Dec 5, 2014)

No tweeter, its a Wideband driver just smaller form of the 3A RAM

And if you search on here you will find a huge post about the products and in it has all the spec sheets along with test results etc...

https://www.slaacoustics.com/products/ram-2-6-active-2-way-component-set


----------



## DDFusionV2 (Jul 11, 2016)

Thanks. Makes more sence now


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

have heard Tan's truck with this setup and they are nice- even without a tweet


----------



## BoostedGerman (Dec 5, 2014)

Added some photos to Dropbox

Also added more items to eBay...

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/yvnt6mphwxxqyvv/AADhfF1lM75pHQSxoLwzaZeqa?dl=0


----------

